# Senior Dog in Heat



## emccombs (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 12 yr old terrier/spaniel/bulldog mix. She has gone into heat twice this summer & I thought dogs were supposed to stop doing that around age 7. Anyone have any advice or knowledge?


Thanks,
Erin


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you sure she's just going into heat? Most dogs go through about 2 heat cycles a year, sometimes more, sometimes less, that last about a month. IMO talk to your vet.


----------



## emccombs (Jul 19, 2008)

my mom (who used to breed dogs) said she is going through heat cycles and our male dog (and everyother male dog in the neighborhood) who isn't neutered is all over her


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Dogs do not go through menopause and will continue to have heat cycles for their entire lives. If her typical cycle has changed in frequency, you need to see a vet. There are several things that could be going wrong...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

When was the last time she had an exam by her vet? If not recent I suggest a vet exam ASAP. I'm sorry you didn't have her spayed at an early age.


----------



## emccombs (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i would've had her spayed if i had gotten her as a puppy but i've only had her for 4 years and the shelter had no history on her at all


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree. You need to see your vet. Is this the first time she has gone into heat since you got her (this summer that is). Your vet would have been able to tell if she had been spayed when you first got her.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

emccombs said:


> thanks for the advice. i would've had her spayed if i had gotten her as a puppy but i've only had her for 4 years and the shelter had no history on her at all


As long as she's healthy enough to undergo surgery, it's never too late to have her spayed. Just be sure the vet does pre-surgical bloodwork to rule out anything that could complicate issues.

My biggest worry in a girl her age would be pyometra, which is an infected uterus that's fatal if not surgically treated. Sometimes they have a bloody discharge with that, as well. Please have her checked by a vet asap, and seriously consider having her spayed. 

I'm actually quite surprised the shelter didn't spay her before adoption or require you to have her spayed as per their contract.


----------



## mareykous (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat period depend on your dog breed and size. The four stage of estrous cycle can be found here dog heat symptoms.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Lorina said:


> As long as she's healthy enough to undergo surgery, it's never too late to have her spayed. Just be sure the vet does pre-surgical bloodwork to rule out anything that could complicate issues.
> 
> My biggest worry in a girl her age would be pyometra, which is an infected uterus that's fatal if not surgically treated. Sometimes they have a bloody discharge with that, as well. Please have her checked by a vet asap, and seriously consider having her spayed.
> 
> *I'm actually quite surprised the shelter didn't spay her before adoption or require you to have her spayed as per their contract*.



that is odd. As long as the dog can survive the surgery, they'll do it.

I had a ten year old dog spayed, but she might be even older.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely have her checked by a vet, then spayed, as soon as you can.

I just rescued a 12 YO dog from the shelter, (owner surrender) because they were moving and did not want to take him.

Evidently, at 12, he was too young to neuter..

So, I took him to my vet, got some blood work done and he was neutered within 24 hours...he is fine and is the sweetest dog ever.

As far as your question....I know nothing about heat cycles....all my dogs are s/n, but do call your vet....she may need medical attention..


----------

